

IT Does Not Love iPads, and that's a good sign - anon1385
http://speirs.org/blog/2013/4/27/it-does-not-love-ipads-and-thats-a-good-sign.html

======
draugadrotten
The blogger doesn't understand enterprise issues and does not seem to have any
large-scale deployment experience, and this makes the blog entry next to
useless. It's just the opinion of yet another blogger.

------
claudius
> It's 2013 and the fact that iOS is not a multi-user operating system is
> still coming as a shock to some people?

Wait…it’s 2013 and people still buy single-user operating systems?

